
Visualizing Machine Learning Thresholds to Make Better Business Decisions - sl8r
http://blog.insightdatalabs.com/visualizing-classifier-thresholds/
======
baq
this is one of many cases in real life where a naked average is suboptimal.
one should always analyze variance, median, some centiles (pick a couple you
like), min/max and if data is amenable to that, scatter plots - if your data
is e.g. bimodal, aggregates usually won't tell you.

